# Doubled weight at 14weeks



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Milo was 2.5kilos at the vets at 9 weeks. Today he weighs 5kg at 14 weeks!!
I'm really concerned i'm over feeding him or under exercising him. He gets a 10 -15 minute walk each day and plays fetch in the garden for half an hour. Eats about 300g NI a day. Is he over fed? Needs more exercise?


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I think a lot depends on type and build. One dog at that weight would be overweight while another totally fine. He has a lot of growing to do and as he starts shooting up that fat will prob even out. Does he appear too fat to you? I would be wary of cutting back too much as he will need the nutrition for growth and too much exercise on young growing bones can cause problems too.

Not easy to give advice without seeing the dog so maybe if you are really concerned pop into your vet and ask the nurse for a bit of advice or give them a wee phone. Things change in pups pretty quickly as they grow and mature so I wouldnt be worrying too much at this stage unless you have a wee pork chop who struggles to get up they are so chunky


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Sheilagh. He seems chubby to me. When I got him his ribs were sticking out way more than his tummy. Now, theres pretty much no difference! He does climb up the stairs before I say Jack Robinson so maybe he's ok for his build.. Will pop in at the vets tomorrow to pick up routine dewormers so will speak to the nurse.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Speaking to the nurse sounds like a good idea would take him with you so she can see him. Its quite often the nurses that run the weight clinics so they are usually experienced in knowing what is ok and whats a problem. Im sure she would be happy to advise you.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

At 9 weeks Biscuit was approx 3.2kg and at 14 weeks was 5.2kg, so not much different to Milo. At 16 weeks he is approx 5.8kg. Biscuit doesn't feel tubby and I can still feel his ribs easily. However, he has a long body and shorter legs at the moment - 10" tall, so I don't want him to get too heavy for his legs!! Approx how tall is Milo? I have only just increased Biscuit's raw food to 300g a day and he is gaining approx 300g a week. I am going to take him to the nurse after Xmas for a weigh-in and opinion there. Biscuit is getting more exercise and probably has a 30 min walk in the morning and a shorter one later in the day. He follows me everywhere when he's not sleeping, so that must count too!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He should be getting about 5-6% of his weight per day, so 300g of NI is fine for his current weight but would have been too much if you were feeding that amount when he was 2.5 kilos. If you can still feel his ribs with a comfortable covering, then he should be fine. If you can't feel them then he may be a little over, but they grow so fast at that age that it is easily corrected. Personally I was giving more exercise at that age - at least a 30 mins off-lead walk, but some believe in little exercise when they are young.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just upped his meal this week as he always wanted more. Now he doesn't always finish his 100g at mealtime. He also has Orijen as treats when training and liver for potty training. I can feel his ribs ough with some fat on.

He is 14" long and about 10.5" tall.

He sometimes races across the utility to kitchen to diner and back several times even after a walk. He may need more exercise. Will walk him twice a day instead I think. I won't mind him playing in the garden for hours since its fully enclosed with no escape.... Only
I'd have to stay with him!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He sounds about the same size as Biscuit. They do do most of their growing in the early weeks and then should slow down by 6 months. I think at around 6 months when they go onto just 2 meals a day, it is easy to adjust their size by giving them more exercise. It's difficult at this younger age as they shouldn't be doing too much.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Would be scary if he continued at this rate.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree! It is a constant concern of mine at the moment that he will put on too much weight, especially as his legs are very slow to gain any height! I go on the scales each week with dread that he hasn't gained too much! I am very conscious of not overfeeding him. However, I think he is going to have a stockier spaniel body and with crossbreeds they vary so much that it's difficult to tell until they are fully grown. I think the vet practice is probably the best place to advise. If you look at the thread on heights and weights you can see that the heights and weights vary enormously.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All dogs grow and develop at differing rates ... dont worry too much about weight ... just feed them as instructed and enjoy exercising your cockapoo... 

My Picnic is growing rapidly and will be catching up with Honey soon enough


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You're right Jo Jo - they all get there in the end. I LOVE exercising Biscuit. It's amazing what companionship a little pup can provide. I'll never be without a cockapoo!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Kirby weighted in at 3kg at 9weeks, I'm not worried because once we get out and about I'm sure his weight will settle, ( I hope)


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie has doubled in size over the last 6 weeks. I swear she grows as I watch her. Off to vets next week for check up and possibly microchip though I may leave it until she is spayed so she will be under when the mother of all needles gets shoved in her scruff! I give Hattie about a third of a tray of Wainwrights per meal tend to leave it down as she eats a bit then goes back for more. Anything left in the evening goes in the bin, I know most people would say leave it down for 15 mins then ditch but this works for me. She is not overweight I can feel all her ribs easily will see what vet says on Monday.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

we weighed Vincent yesterday at home (on the Wii fit! lol) and he was 9kg! We were so shocked, he's not grown up much but he's really bulking out, getting strong running muscles  Last time he was weighed at the vets about a month ago he was 7.5kg


----------

